# 8 Tips for Budgeting for the Holiday Season



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Raising a family is expensive, there is no way around it. Just because you have to worry about bills, mortgage payments, and groceries, however, doesn’t mean you have to forego holiday festivities. Enjoying the holidays is about who you spend it with, not how much you spend. 

If you want to make the most of this holiday season without breaking the bank, you may want to set a budget. Here are some simple tips for making and sticking to a holiday budget this year: 



*Set a limit for your holiday spending.* Even if you don’t currently follow a strict budget, you have some idea how much money you have coming in and going out each month. Decide how much you can afford to spend this holiday season and stick to that limit.


*Reallocate some funds.* If you want to pad your budget for a little extra holiday spending, you don’t have to sacrifice the necessities – make cuts where you can such as skipping your morning latte or bringing your lunch to work instead of eating out.


*Pare down your gift list.* The holidays are a season for giving, but you shouldn’t feel obligated to buy a gift for everyone in your office or for that neighbor you never speak to. If you have more than 5 people on your list outside of your immediate family, consider making some cuts. 


*Take advantage of coupons and sales.* The earlier you start your holiday shopping, the better you’ll be able to take advantage of sales. Shop online, browse weekly mailers, and collect coupon codes for the items you’re going to be buying anyway so you can save a little. 


*Make it personal.* Sometimes the gifts that matter most are the ones that are personal, not the ones that are expensive. Give someone the gift of your time or some kind of memorable experience rather than buying them a scarf they’re never going to use. 


*Try a secret Santa exchange*. If you’re trying to save money as a family, consider setting up a secret Santa gift exchange so you’re only buying a gift for one person, but everyone still gets something. This also works for friends and colleagues. 


*Take advantage of layaway.* For the larger items on your gift list, consider using layaway to reserve the item weeks or months before the holiday so you can spread out the cost. 


*Factor in shipping costs.* If you do most of your holiday shopping online, you are probably saving a lot of money, but you can’t forget to factor in shipping costs. Look for free shipping promos but avoid those with a spending limit because you might end up buying more just to meet the minimum and end up spending more than you would to just pay for shipping.

Many people hear the word “budget” and they automatically groan. Setting a budget isn’t about limiting yourself – it’s about making sure you have enough to get the things you want without having to sacrifice the things you need. Follow the tips above to set and stick to a budget to make this holiday season the merriest one yet. 

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

